# Server Update Notice - Monday Oct 6th 2003



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 5, 2003)

Our datacenter will be performing a hardware upgrade to the server on monday to improve performance.  This will result in a few minutes of downtime.  So, if you get the dreaded 'page not found' thing, try back in a few minutes.

Thank you!
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey, I saw Terminator 3! That's when the machines are going to tke over the world, right?


----------

